
Ask HN: Cost of Remote FE Devs in Kiev vs. Krakiw vs. Warsaw - yazr
EDIT: Krakow<p>We are considering a remote team for FE &amp; JS work. We have direct flights, so one of us will also fly back and forth for technical supervision.<p>Can HN readers please advise on typical cost for developers in these locations?<p>We are building a B2C app, with some graphical content, nothing mission-critical, but lots of different features.
======
troydavis
At least between Kraków, Warsaw, and nearby cities like Brno, Czech Republic,
any cost differences are inconsequential compared to the impact that an
experienced, bicultural (has lived and worked in both countries) local team
leader will make.

If someone from your team isn’t bicultural, consider recruiting the team
leader in any of these cities. When you find someone who you believe in enough
to make a first-class part of the team (including whatever you’d offer a
senior dev manager in the US, like stock options), let them use their existing
network to build the local team.

Hopefully this is obvious, but just in case: if no one on your team is
bicultural and the team is tiny, like 2 or 3, it makes no sense to accept all
the effort of a second culture, management, and timezone. For a tiny team like
that, build an entirely location-independent team - see
[https://zapier.com/learn/remote-work/](https://zapier.com/learn/remote-work/)
or [https://blog.dnsimple.com/2015/04/the-dnsimple-team-on-
remot...](https://blog.dnsimple.com/2015/04/the-dnsimple-team-on-remote-
working/).

~~~
yazr
We have experience managing significant Indian and Ukrainian off-shore teams.
I agree there is a very high cost of cultural fit. This was debated internally
at great length ...

------
didymospl
Regarding salaries in Poland you can check this nice job board
[https://nofluffjobs.com](https://nofluffjobs.com)

